# Camera recommendations plz



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good digital manual camera for taking aquarium pictures?

I'm willing to pay up to about $1250 CDN.

Some things I'm looking for:

1.no noticable delay between pressing shutter and taking picture
2. ability to take good quality shots of moving objects
3. ability to take high quality close-up shots (macro lens?)


Anyways I'm pretty new at photography. Any guidance appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm saving up for a Canon 30D.

Canon EOS 30D SLR Camera and EF-S 18-55mm Kit with USA Warranty!

Reviews on the camera,

Canon EOS 30D Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

Good place to get a lot of info specific to aquarium photography,

Aquatic Photography Forum - Forum Home


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nice on Greg!

I'm svaing for something a little bit less expensive, the Nikon D70.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice camera. What's are the main differences between getting the 30D and the Rebel (quite a bit cheaper)?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Depends on which Rebel you're looking at. Here's how they compare on paper.

Digital Cameras Side-by-Side, 3 cameras: Digital Photography Review


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks Ibn...extremely useful comparison


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd actually go for the XTi (400D) over the 30D right now. Of course when Canon comes out with the 40D...


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

I think so far I'm leaning towards the XTi. There is about a $600-700 dollar diference between the XTi and 30D where I am.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That sounds about right. 

Have you actually gone into a store and held all the different models that fit your budget? A Nikon D50 or D70 based camera has potential and gives you another option or two.

The nice thing about going with an XTi or D50, you can get a body + lens kit and then pay extra for a quality Macro lens and still be under budget.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks turbo...I actually compared the Canon models at a store. Also there were Nikons there that were in a comparable class (to Xti and prior mode)...they seemed slightly bulkier. I'll look for those Nikon models you specifically mentioned.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Something that would save money on the Nikon models is to try to find a D70 rather than a D70s. Most will say that the additional capabilities of the "s" model are not significant enough to warrant the price difference.


----------



## osiris (Jul 28, 2006)

The Nikon D50 is supposed to be a great camera as well and one that I am thinking about getting myself.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I purchased the Nikon D50 last year. Now that I have had some time to play with it, I wish I would have waited, saved some more money, and got the D70. 

I get excellent pics of everything but my tanks with the D50  Kids, family gatherings, etc all come out very well and impress everyone but I just cannot get a decent pic of my tanks or it's inhabitants with my D50. 

I'm not sure if it is my technique (or lack of technique) or the lack of commander mode on the D50 that doesn't let me get the shots I want. I probably ust need some more practice


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I just got a Nikon D50 about 2 weeks ago and am very happy with it. 
I got mine with the kit lens (AF-S DX 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED) and the total w/ 1Gig card was $730. I also got a 1yr. warranty that covers everything that can happen, ie. running it over with the car, dropping it, or falling in a lake, like I did with my last camera:crybaby: .
I'm saving up now to get a good flash, and a macro lens. 
I'm getting some pretty good fish pics, and with practice they can only get better. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...orderby=dateline&direction=DESC&cutoffdate=-1 The first 7 pics are with the new camera.
I am very happy with this entry-level DSLR


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hmmm, by looking at your pics, it is definately my lack of technique. I have not been able to get any pics of my tank inhabitants that even come close to the pics you have taken. 

Got any tips for me?


----------

